# Fox Moon.



## Desdichado (May 26, 2016)

A painting I dug out of my picture files and did a virtual framing on.. Pure imagination
just using mainly blue and a couple of other colours..


----------



## Liz (Jan 10, 2015)

Love the quick loose look of your paintings. Something I'm trying to achieve and I just don't know how.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

I am a fan! :biggrin:


----------



## Desdichado (May 26, 2016)

Thank you both for the comments, they're greatly appreciated. Liz, we all paint differently and your own work is superb. I haven't gone as far as I want to yet on loose impressionism and I'm certainly not experienced enough to give advice on how to achieve things, but I use much more water now to blur outlines than I used to and try not to do a "painting by numbers"by detailing small areas. One thing that really helped me is by copying paintings by favourite impressionist artists like _Monet, Sisley, Turner _and, in this example, by _Camille Pissarro_ I did a while back. By trying to portray what they did I got an idea of how they achieved it. Hope this helps.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

All your work is fantastic. I'm afraid most of my paintings come out like a 'paint by numbers' kind of painting. Maybe some day they will be more like a real artists painting, loose and free. If not that's fine, I'm just in it for the fun.


----------



## Desdichado (May 26, 2016)

TerryCurley said:


> All your work is fantastic. I'm afraid most of my paintings come out like a 'paint by numbers' kind of painting. Maybe some day they will be more like a real artists painting, loose and free. If not that's fine, I'm just in it for the fun.


..

Your paintings are terrific Terry and my "painting by numbers comment" was not meant in any way wrongly. We're all different; I've never used pastels or acrylic in my life (although I had an acrylic box and canvas given to me), yet I think the pastel work of Lorenzo Chavez is just utterly magnificent. Constable painted minute detail and was one of the world's greatest lanscape painters. My daughter paints wild and wacky abstracts that I can't begin to even understand. Just paint your own style and enjoy it, that's all I do. :smile:


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

We cannot compare our own art to someone else's, if we try we will drive ourselves crazy! :biggrin:

Liz ,Terry and (is it?) Jim (sorry if it's not!). You all have amazing skills that I appreciate and learn from. Jim (?) is right, just go for it and have fun!


----------



## Liz (Jan 10, 2015)

Thanks guys. Some excellent advice, I get so caught up in wanting to make my own compositions I forget that copying master artists' work is a good way to learn and develop technique.

Hey Terry, your art does look like it's done by a real artist and it keeps getting better. I use to think that tight photo realistic art was the mark of a true artist but now I prefer the "painterly" style. Funny how a person's thoughts and feelings can change over time.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Your paintings are wonderful to look at. I really really really really really really like your style. I've never said that before.:biggrin:


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

TerryCurley said:


> All your work is fantastic. I'm afraid most of my paintings come out like a 'paint by numbers' kind of painting. Maybe some day they will be more like a real artists painting, loose and free. If not that's fine, I'm just in it for the fun.


Stop it Terry. You have come such a long way even in the short time I've been a member here. Your latest street scene is absolutely astounding and a non-artist could have never done it. It's way over my head.


----------

